# Batman was using Rubber Bullets On Knight Rises.



## Andrew (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The film should him firing bullets from his new veichicle. Those were rubber bullets right guys? I mean,  he wouldn't use real bullets. Seriously guys? Am I right?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 21, 2012)

Nope, Batman kills people now.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 21, 2012)

I never understood why people make a big deal about batman's no kill rule. Most golden age heroes seem to have the rule. I think its one he needs to break when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



A nuke is being driven around town with a timer about to go off.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 21, 2012)

Thought he was taking out their bikes.





I gotta go rewatch it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2012)

You do know in the comics and Animated series he carries real artillery in his Batwing?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

The fuck are you on about?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2012)

Mider T said:


> The fuck are you on about?



The Op or me?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2012)

He didn't kill anyone so....?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or did he kill Talia? I don't remember.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 21, 2012)

Using missile launchers and stuff is okay. A handgun or something resembling one is not.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 21, 2012)

the missiles and other artillery in his vehicles he only uses for intimidation or get stuff out of the way like a stack of cars, walls or other vehicles. he won't kill intentionally, but of course accidents do happen.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The Op or me?



OP.  Didn't understand a word he said.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2012)

Mider T said:


> OP.  Didn't understand a word he said.



He is asking if the Bat was using rubber bullets in its guns because of the whole Batman wouldnt kill morals.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2012)

*edit* he was responsible for  talia death only i think he even took the gun away from CW


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Wouldn't be the first time he killed someone anyway..


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2012)

Akatsuki said:


> The film should him firing bullets from his new veichicle. Those were rubber bullets right guys? I mean,  he wouldn't use real bullets. Seriously guys? Am I right?



Why are you putting spoilers in the thread title you dong?



Stunna said:


> Wouldn't be the first time he killed someone anyway..



And this, with a gun I might add.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> He is asking if the Bat was using rubber bullets in its guns because of the whole Batman wouldnt kill morals.



What is "Knight Rises" though?  Is that like "Darkness Falls".

There's is a similarly titled movie called "Dark Knight Rises" but I'm sure that's not what he meant.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

That's true, but I'm talking about Batman Begins when he killed all those ninja in the beginning.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

That was Bruce Wayne, not Batman.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

>spares farmer
>burns down building, killing farmer and everyone else

still a derp move lol


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## josh101 (Jul 22, 2012)

Whole batman doesn't kill/use guns is stupid anyway. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Guy is getting beat the fuck down by Bane, knows he's going to lose and his city get fucked, yet doesn't have any concealed weapons in his 20,000$ suit.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

That last pic is Terry McGuiness.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

A hero who compromises his convictions is even more stupid.

EDIT: _Terry_ McGuiness.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2012)

Mider T said:


> That last pic is Tracy McGuiness.



Who? lol

Because it isn't


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

That's what I get for reading an article about Tracy Chapman while thinking about Batman Beyond.

Also  Because I knew this was coming


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2012)

Ah, that was when he pulled the gun on the crooks and consequently retired.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Ah, that was when he pulled the gun on the crooks and consequently retired.



This guy gets it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2012)

Batman doesn't kill people. Bruce Wayne does.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2012)

Akatsuki said:


> The film should him firing bullets from his new veichicle. Those were rubber bullets right guys? I mean,  he wouldn't use real bullets. Seriously guys? Am I right?



Sure.

I mean, rubber bullets can penetrate through a tumbler's armor, right?

/sarcasm


----------



## Andrew (Jul 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Why are you putting spoilers in the thread title you dong?
> 
> 
> 
> And this, with a gun I might add.



Why do you bother even  making comments like this when:

?

Before the movie even came out, it showed him flying and shooting from his Batpod in exclusive interviews, previews, and cut scenes.

If this frustrates you, please, by all means go ahead and make a batman thread. As a matter of fact, make two, I'll be there.

Batman is not a criminal he stops crime.

He doesn't use guns but the new writers, licenses by D.C decided to modify and alter his image.

The original creator of Batman  had made on rule: No killing, no guns. If this was allowed then there can't be a Batman. 

A masked man who got tired of crooks and robbers escaping from Arkham decided to use weapons and take their lives as if he is above the law and justice.

The police units, commissioners, and the mayor will give him a big pat on the back and clap their hands towards him saying that its okay to kill these guys without a free trial, lets go have a drink and come up with new ways killing further crooks. Oh, and by the way, will call you using our batsignal k?

Not likely, doesn't sound like a hero to me. He wouldn't take a life by force. A couple of times he mentions of him not necessary saving their lives as in the first Batman film. Batman is not a killer, he stops crime and lets justice steps in while he can. He is not above the law, 

Yes, I agree that he uses air missiles for intimidation but not weapons or guns which is sometimes confusing but no, not killing. That will accomplish nothing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2012)

but stopping crime yourself _is_ against the law.


Not only is the Batman in this movie is almost completely different from the one in the comics, but the situation called for it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2012)

Why don't you remake this thread in the OBD?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2012)

Akatsuki said:


> He doesn't use guns but the new writers, licenses by D.C decided to modify and alter his image.
> 
> The original creator of Batman  had made on rule: No killing, no guns. If this was allowed then there can't be a Batman.



Wrong.

Batman when he first appeared, in his early stories, DID carry a gun. And he DID kill criminals.

The no-guns, no-killing characterization came later under different writers, and then was codified for the character.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2012)

He has no problem throwing an explosive baterang at his enemies but a gun is a no no .


----------



## Chuck (Jul 22, 2012)

those _rubber bullets_ from his vehicle did a lot of damage for rubber bullets

iirc


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Why don't you remake this thread in the OBD?


rubber bullets VS people with prep.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That's true, but I'm talking about Batman Begins when he killed all those ninja in the beginning.



He did?Have to rewatch that, he did'nt kill Ras with his own hands but found a loop hole, he could'nt even let Joker die in the second film. Some 7-8 yrs have passed right?He can change after all he's gone through. Have'nt seen the movie.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 22, 2012)

Al Capone said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Batman when he first appeared, in his early stories, DID carry a gun. And he DID kill criminals.
> 
> The no-guns, no-killing characterization came later under different writers, and then was codified for the character.


My resources tells me otherwise; so then I was using Google and :
This is something I haven't seen before but now, he is a different Batman. Now and for the past years back, he doesn't use weapons. He has roles and jurisdictions. When people starts liking him more, they dropped the using weapon image on him for the little ones. Because that's what Batman is being all about. In the new age comics, he uses the dark and high tools from his belt to stop crime. Since this is a Christopher Nolan movie, he mentioned it in the first film and the second film he doesn't use guns and kill people. But he will beat them half to death. Batman is the hero Gotham needs.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He did?Have to rewatch that, he did'nt kill Ras with his own hands but found a loop hole, he could'nt even let Joker die in the second film. Some 7-8 yrs have passed right?He can change after all he's gone through. Have'nt seen the movie.



I'm not too sure, but I think he did not directly kill them. He accidentally had the whole ninja safe house burn down, while fighting them. 

That kind of shit happens all the time to Batman. It's how some bad guys actually die around him without ever having to actually kill them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2012)

spoilers man...


----------

